# Mavic Crossmax SLR disc



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola a todos, 

El día de ayer un post de ustedes me puso a pensar sobre si comprar o no las ruedas Mavic Crossmax SLR disc, digo, se ven a toda mother y pesan 1500 grs. 

Mi pregunta es si serán o no suficientemente resistentes para soportar los terrenos de México, en específico de Puebla. 

Como ven? o mejor me quedo con los XT775 que tengo hasta el momento?

Gracias

Marco


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

podrias describir un poco el tipo de terreno que ruedas? en mi experiencia los crossmax son mas XC cross-country o para competir aunque tambien son bastante resistentes


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Pues ando mucho en cerros con muchas piedras, raices, etc. 
También me gusta subir la Malinche o el Izta-Popo donde hay unas bajadas interminables y bastante cañonas. 
En general soy tranquilo, tampoco soy de los que pegan unos brincotes, pero los terrenos por aqui son bastante accidentados. 
Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

que tipo de bici traes? de cuanto recorrido enfrente y atras???


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Traigo un triciclo apache, modelo F1 2009. Me deberías ver bajando la montaña con mi casco y capa de supermán!! ja ja. 

En serio, traigo una Chumba VF2, con 140 enfrente y no recuerdo bien atrás pero creo que es 120-130

Gracias


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues depende de que tan fino seas... Nico Vouilloz podria correr Megavalanches con esas ruedas, pero yo seguro que me las echo en la primera banqueta que se me ponga enfrente.

Son muy buenas ruedas las Mavic... pero si le llamas al senior ese del Granero Rojo, te arma unas ruedas con mazas CK por un precio MUY atractivo y el tambien te puede asesorar en seleccionar los rines y rayos especificos que quieras.

Las ruedas Mavic son de lo mejorcito, pero le tengo mas fe a una maza King o Hope. Cuestion de gustos.

Seguro que Last Biker ha rodado las SLR en Puebla y no tarda en contestarte.

Las XT775 son las 2009? Las de los rines *****/blanco? Si tiene 36pts de enganche, yo me quedaria con esos. Es un factor que muchas veces pasa desapercibido, pero si tienes subidas tecnicas ayuda un chingo.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Otro dato a tener en cuenta es tu peso ya que por lo general las cosas 100% XC están pensadas cuando mucho para 75kg


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

tu bici es cross-country y los rines que traes son precisamente para eso y creo que solo traen 24 rayos y 23.3 mm de ancho, yo que tu se los dejaba hasta que pidan repuesto tal vez no llege a pasar antes que cambies de bici por una toda montaña.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Yo peso 64-65 kgs. 
Y si, las XT son los 09, son blancos con las rayas grises. 
@ Warp De hecho ya le mandé un correo al senior del granero rojo, a ver que me contesta. 
Lo que pasa es que en algún momento debo de comprar otras ruedas, pq estoy armando una gary fisher 09 y las xt pensaba pasárselas y a la Chumba ponerle las Mavic. 
Ojalá Last Biker pueda poner sus experiencias aqui.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Una all mountain... bueno no creo llegar a esas nunca je je. 
Mi bici es lo que se llama Trail bike, o sea no es tan XC sino un poquito más agresiva, por eso tiene 140 de suspensión enfrente pero de peso anda en 12.8 kgs así que no es pesada para ser una doble suspensión. 
Pero una xc en toda la extensión de la palabra, no es.


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

mira yo tengo en este momento un set de crossmax sl y ya he tronado 2 rayos de el rin trasero pero hace como 2 años mande armar un set con masas chris king y unos aros mavic 325 que quedaron con madre a esos si no les pude hacer nada, otros que tambien tuve buena experiencia fueron unos bontrager rhythm elite aunque esos no los rode mucho pero son bastente ligeros y aguantadores.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hola! Aqui dando la lata de nuevo.... Alguien sabe algo de las masas white industries? de entrada parecen mejor opción a las CK, son mas ligeras y como $200 USD mas baras... El uso seria XC quiza con unos aros stans zr o algo asi... 
De cualquier modo a la pregunta original probablemente puedas conseguir mejores ruedas y mas ligeras si las mandas hacer con alguien como El Hombre Del Granero Rojo...
Saludos a la banda!

El Rivas


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Arivas que coincidencia yo tengo un set en este momento, la verdad los he rodado muy poco aunque ya tengo algun tiempo con ellos, los traia en una intense spider pero la bici la vendi hace como 3 meses y se los quite antes, me encanta ese sonido tan particular de los baleros traseros


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Hola! Aqui dando la lata de nuevo.... Alguien sabe algo de las masas white industries? de entrada parecen mejor opción a las CK, son mas ligeras y como $200 USD mas baras... El uso seria XC quiza con unos aros stans zr o algo asi...
> De cualquier modo a la pregunta original probablemente puedas conseguir mejores ruedas y mas ligeras si las mandas hacer con alguien como El Hombre Del Granero Rojo...
> Saludos a la banda!
> 
> El Rivas


White Industries es MUY buena. Es una marca asi como underground, tipo vieja escuela.

No tiene mejor enganche, pero son de muy buena calidad tambien...

Que milagrazo, mi Rivas!! Ahi luego me tiras un mail, porque traige extraviada tu direccion...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

foesfoesfxr said:


> mira yo tengo en este momento un set de crossmax sl y ya he tronado 2 rayos de el rin trasero pero hace como 2 años mande armar un set con masas chris king y unos aros mavic 325 que quedaron con madre a esos si no les pude hacer nada, otros que tambien tuve buena experiencia fueron unos bontrager rhythm elite aunque esos no los rode mucho pero son bastente ligeros y aguantadores.


Oye y qué hiciste para romper los rayos? le das muy duro y brincas o que onda?
De las masas, hay unas muy padres como las CK que comentan pero de rines no he visto algunos que sean tan padres como los mavic que comento.

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Oye y qué hiciste para romper los rayos? le das muy duro y brincas o que onda?
> De las masas, hay unas muy padres como las CK que comentan pero de rines no he visto algunos que sean tan padres como los mavic que comento.
> 
> Saludos


Pues para romper un rayo, nomas hay que ser medio bruto... mi cuate el Rocky Rene revento un rayo tragandose una zanaja que no vio.

Yo de traerlos flojos, revente dos en operacion normal e hice un 8 de una delantera en una caida leve en un bache.

Rines... uff.. dificil decision...

Para trail unos DT 4.2, Stans Arch o Flow, Mavic 819, Bonty Duster...

Va a haber gente que me va a odiar, pero yo al rin y los rayos los veo como "consumible". Mas temprano que tarde te lo echas... la maza es donde vale la pena pornerle lana y hacerte de una buena, que dure mucho.

El rin y rayos estan muy expuestos a los mandarriazos...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Pretendo ponerle un juego de ruedas asi a una scale 20 (si los astros me favorecen...), estaria saber que tan bien sobreviven al lodo y demas inclemencias... sobre todo viendo que el peso se ve muy razonable...!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Pretendo ponerle un juego de ruedas asi a una scale 20 (si los astros me favorecen...), estaria saber que tan bien sobreviven al lodo y demas inclemencias... sobre todo viendo que el peso se ve muy razonable...!
> 
> El Rivas


Weight weenie!! Traidoooor!!!

(Con el debido respeto y carino a Doccoraje!  :thumbsup: )

Yo creo que si aguantan... tienen fama de duras...

Si quieres los mas ligeros, echale un ojo a los American Classic, pero esos no tienen buena fama con el lodo.

Tambien estan los DT240 (Normales o Ceramicos)...  
Los nuevos ya traen un ring drive de 36pts... irresistibles... Dicen las malas lenguas que DT no fija precios tan agresivamente como CK, asi que algunas tiendas y lugares pueden venderlos MUY baratos. Checalos. Pregunta.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Ahora que andube con lo de una nueva bici de ruta, estos estaban entre las opciones como masas de unos edge 1.45, al final no me quede con esos pero si vi que los hubs de montaña estan considerablemente mas baras que los king; quizá no tengan tantos puntos de engarce pero considerando que ahorita en la HT tengo unas masas deore... 
Me da gusto saludar de nuevo!

El Rivas


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Warp said:


> Pues para romper un rayo, nomas hay que ser medio bruto... mi cuate el Rocky Rene revento un rayo tragandose una zanaja que no vio.
> 
> Yo de traerlos flojos, revente dos en operacion normal e hice un 8 de una delantera en una caida leve en un bache.
> 
> ...


Ja ja, ok. Lo que pasa es que yo pienso que debe ser muy difícil romper un rin, porque yo en alguna ocasión me caí en un hoyote y del madrazo se le salió todo el aire a la llanta (es tubeless) pero el rin quedó perfecto. Sólo tuve que inflar nuevamente la llanta y agarró poca madre.

Si a ti te van a odiar, a mi peor, pero yo pienso que todos los componentes de una bici, incluyendo el cuadro son consumibles, es decir, no creo que haya una parte irrompible no? En ese sentido creo que es necesario tener esa premisa siempre en cuenta, porque debido al uso rudo que le damos a nuestras cletas, siempre tenemos el riesgo de romper el cuadro, manubrio, mandos, asiento, poste, etc. Claro, yo cuido muchísimo mi bici pero cuando le doy un golpe&#8230; pues me limpio y sigo tan feliz como siempre, no hay que llorar por las cosas, pues después de todo son sólo eso&#8230; cosas. Mientras no nos pase nada a nosotros, lo material se repone, sólo hay que dar el tarjetazo je je.


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Psycho Marco said:


> Oye y qué hiciste para romper los rayos? le das muy duro y brincas o que onda?
> De las masas, hay unas muy padres como las CK que comentan pero de rines no he visto algunos que sean tan padres como los mavic que comento.
> 
> Saludos


bueno ya contesto el Sr. Warp; hay que ser medio bruto para romper un rayo,,, no no es cierto

mira tanto los rines como los rayos estan expuestos a todo tipo de golpes y con el tiempo y el estres del peso obvio tienen que tronar, a todos nos va a pasar en cualquier momento

lo mejor es traer unos rines adecuados para el tipo de trail que vas a rodar y como lo vas a rodar. pero mas que nada va de gustos. por ejemplo a ti te gustan los que traes porque para ti se ven bonitos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

foesfoesfxr said:


> lo mejor es traer unos rines adecuados para el tipo de trail que vas a rodar y como lo vas a rodar. pero mas que nada va de gustos. por ejemplo a ti te gustan los que traes porque para ti se ven bonitos


El punto más importante para mi es que son ligeros y son tubeless (mejoré mucho de unos Bontrager medios "X´s" que traía), pero de la vista nace el amor y estos me encantan desde el punto de vista estético.

saludos


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Psycho Marco said:


> El punto más importante para mi es que son ligeros y son tubeless (mejoré mucho de unos Bontrager medios "X´s" que traía), pero de la vista nace el amor y estos me encantan desde el punto de vista estético.
> 
> saludos


pues nada mas que hablar, sacales lo mas provecho que puedas ahora que si de verdad quieres gastar $1000.00 dlls pues comprate los crossmax y todos contentos.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Traigo un triciclo apache, modelo F1 2009. Me deberías ver bajando la montaña con mi casco y capa de supermán!! ja ja.
> 
> En serio, traigo una Chumba VF2, con 140 enfrente y no recuerdo bien atrás pero creo que es 120-130
> 
> Gracias


Yo llevo 3 años usando los Xmax SL sin problema alguno, excepto un ligero doblez en un rayo de la rueda trasera... de ahí en fuera, han aguantado la carrilla. Peso 70Kg y traigo una bici de 130mm de recorrido atrás y adelante. No hago nada extremo ni saltos más allá de 80-100cms. Así que creo que los Xmax SLR deben ser un buen rodado para tí. Ahora que, considerando el precio, yo le echaría el ojo a un rodado de notubes.com, igual de aguantadores, igual de ligeros y a menor precio. Los productos de Stan son muy recomendables.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Las crossmax son muy buenos rines, algo chiclosos ó esponjosos, lo cual es bueno para alguna gente, aunque para otros les falta rigidez. El problema que yo les veo, es que por la masa mas expuesta que traen, si ruedas en terrenos húmedos (leáse lodo ó lluvia) requieren mas mantenimiento de baleros.
Aunque me acuso de contar gramos, en donde no ahorro peso es en los rines, bueno, es un decir, mis rines son DT masas, rayos y rines. 1450 gr + tubelesskit 33 gr y líquido sellador Stans 50 gr, han aguantado carrilla por buen tiempo, sin tronar rayos y con mínimo de ajustes de nivelación, claro, no ando saltando ni "daunjileando".


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Lo siento.... pero pues si, ya me fijo un poco mas en el peso! Aunque si he mirado los DT la verdad siguen siendo muy caros, american classic no tiene muy buena fama, ni siquiera para ruta! Tambien estoy considerando los Tune, que son un poquito mas caros y algo mas ligeros que los WI; Alguien sabe algo de los rines Stans ZTR? estan mas bara y ligeros que los DT... Solo sirven para tubeless?

El Rivas


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

arivas said:


> Lo siento.... pero pues si, ya me fijo un poco mas en el peso! Aunque si he mirado los DT la verdad siguen siendo muy caros, american classic no tiene muy buena fama, ni siquiera para ruta! Tambien estoy considerando los Tune, que son un poquito mas caros y algo mas ligeros que los WI; Alguien sabe algo de los rines Stans ZTR? estan mas bara y ligeros que los DT... Solo sirven para tubeless?
> 
> El Rivas


Yo usé hace un tiempo los rines Stan's ZTR y la experiencia fué buena, muy recomendables. Pueden usarse tanto con cámara como tubeless. Para esto último deben estar "encintados" ya que no es un rin sellado como los Mavic.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Las ruedas Mavic son de lo mejorcito, pero le tengo mas fe a una maza King o Hope. Cuestion de gustos.
> 
> Seguro que Last Biker ha rodado las SLR en Puebla y no tarda en contestarte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> En rayos DT Swiss, *Wheelsmith *y Sapim , si ninguna de esas tres marcas les funcionan entonces mejor hay que buscar otro hobbie.
> 
> the last biker


Qué ese señor no es que salió en Men in Black y luego en Día de la Independencia? mira, yo pensé que le iría bien como actor pero ahora se dedica a hacer rines! :eekster:

Oye y ya en serio, Felipe (de la recta a cholula) es distribuidor autorizado de Mavic, él debería de poder conseguir las refacciones no?

Por cierto, los vende nada más ni nada menos que en $18,300.00  (y no hace descuentos je je)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Por cierto, los vende nada más ni nada menos que en $18,300.00  (y no hace descuentos je je)


Nel, por esa lana ya te armas un juego de CK's-X-Rays-ZTR355's... o la diferencia vendria siendo poca y el combo hecho a mano es mucho mejor.

Creo que hasta te alcanza para las I9 (que tampoco es que sean mejores que un combo con CK).


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola Warp, 

Oye tienes algún link para algún combo armado así como lo comentas o de plano hay que pedirlo así a alguien que te lo pueda armar?

Gracias


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola Warp,
> 
> Oye tienes algún link para algún combo armado así como lo comentas o de plano hay que pedirlo así a alguien que te lo pueda armar?
> 
> Gracias


Pues casi siempre hay que pedirlos...

Mira con el del Granero Rojo, Speedgoat, mountainhighcyclery.com y Mike Garcia de oddsandendos.com

Creo que Chainreaction tambien tiene algun combo asi y en el foro de WHeels and Tires esta el sponsor del foro Bicycle Wheel Warehouse

En Mexico esta Abel de Soho Bikes... hay que andarlo correteando, pero es muy bueno y tiene precios MUY competitivos.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Warp said:


> Pues casi siempre hay que pedirlos...
> 
> Mira con el del Granero Rojo, Speedgoat, mountainhighcyclery.com y Mike Garcia de oddsandendos.com
> 
> ...


Ok, perfecto, gracias.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Yo tengo unas CK/DT4.1/DT revolutions que me armaron los de la cabra veloz hace... como 4 años? y siguen perfectamente redondas, alineadas y sin problemas; el Granero rojo tiene muy buena fama y generalmente mejores precios; los de BWW tienen tambien buena fama incluso con los roadies.. y la verdad tienen cosas muy baras... Te anexo uno mas: www.zencyclery.com tiene las king en $830 pero tienes otros hubs/rines y hasta donde he visto parece unaa persona razonable, total nada se pierde con preguntar!
Con $18000 igual y hasta puedes poner masas king y aros edge de carbon y quiza te sobre para un par bien austerito...!

El Rivas


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, muchas gracias. Por cierto, ya le pregunté al Granjero Rojo desde ayer y no contesta, no saben si son días festivos o los jueves no trabaja? porque la semana pasada me pasó lo mismo. 

gracias


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Granero Rojo ya decepciona.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Ok, muchas gracias. Por cierto, ya le pregunté al Granjero Rojo desde ayer y no contesta, no saben si son días festivos o los jueves no trabaja? porque la semana pasada me pasó lo mismo.
> 
> gracias


Pues nunca ha contestado asi como enseguida...

Que yo sepa no trabaja ni Lunes ni Viernes... el fin de semana, olvidalo. Pero siempre ha sido asi.

Mira con oddsansendos.com. Nuestro cuate el tigerdog traia unas CK-DT Supercompetitions-DT 4.1d que le hizo el... y mira que aguanto madrazos bastante drasticos!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Pues nunca ha contestado asi como enseguida...
> 
> Que yo sepa no trabaja ni Lunes ni Viernes... el fin de semana, olvidalo. Pero siempre ha sido asi.
> 
> !


Bueno, creo que no pelaba el fin ni lunes, pero el viernes si me llegó a contestar. En fin, probaría otro proveedor. Creo que ya no pone la misma atención a detalle que lo hacía antes.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Bueno, creo que no pelaba el fin ni lunes, pero el viernes si me llegó a contestar. En fin, probaría otro proveedor. Creo que ya no pone la misma atención a detalle que lo hacía antes.


No trabaja ni lunes ni viernes... ni sábados ni domingos... sólo le falta trabajar medio día el jueves para descansar del miércoles... ah y por cierto, los martes va a misa por lo que sólo trabaja "a ratos".:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Oye y ya en serio, Felipe (de la recta a cholula) es distribuidor autorizado de Mavic, él debería de poder conseguir las refacciones no?
> 
> Por cierto, los vende nada más ni nada menos que en $18,300.00  (y no hace descuentos je je)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marco :
Si realmente te gustan las Mavic Crossmax SLR para tu bici , ¡ cómpralas con Felipe !!! realmente las tiene muy baratas y con toda la garantía ( que chance y la vayas a necesitar ) aunque no es de mi incumbencia pero realmente esas ruedas no son las indicadas para tu bici, la realidad es que las Cmaxslr son para competir en xc , aunque cada quien puede usar lo que quiera .

Tus XT están perfectas para tu bici , resistencia y desempeño garantizado , ahora si realmente quieres tener un juego Mavic te quedaría mejor unas Crossmax ST disc pesan un poco mas que las SLR pero cuestan como 40 % menos y son bastante mas resistentes .

Con la mitad de los que cuestan las SLR te mandas a construir un juego con DT Swiss ó Chris King y rines 819 o 717 , no hay pierde con esa opción.

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Estimado LB, 

Gracias por tus comentarios, tienes razón, no las voy a comprar. Lo que pasa es que no es que quiera reemplazar mis XT por alguna razón en especial, sino que como tengo una Gary Fisher que estoy armando pensé en ponerle las XT que ya tengo y comprar unas mejores para la Chumba. 

Por cierto, los rines 819 o 717 de qué marca son? digo para buscarlos en internet. 

gracias


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Psycho Marco said:


> Estimado LB,
> 
> Gracias por tus comentarios, tienes razón, no las voy a comprar. Lo que pasa es que no es que quiera reemplazar mis XT por alguna razón en especial, sino que como tengo una Gary Fisher que estoy armando pensé en ponerle las XT que ya tengo y comprar unas mejores para la Chumba.
> 
> ...


819 y 717 son mavic los 819 los puedes usar tubeless


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> Granero Rojo ya decepciona.


Si, digo no me ha contestado!.

Por cierto, oddsansendos.com no jala su página. estará bien escrito?

gracias


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Si, digo no me ha contestado!.
> 
> Por cierto, oddsansendos.com no jala su página. estará bien escrito?
> 
> gracias


Checa aqui... telefonos incluidos...

http://www.oddsandendos.com/contactus.sc


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

bmctoluca said:


> Marco
> checa en esta pagina vendo rines nuevos
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Yo en lo personal tuve la chance de comparar los Shimano XT, los Shimano XTR y los mavic Crossmax SLR y la verdad es que los Mavic, aunque son los mas vistosos, son los que salieron mas delicaditos sobre todo de la masa trasera que cada rato anda fallando, y por lo que he podido ver no es un problema poco común. De los demás te puedo decir XTR son una chulada, les doy un uso XC hardcorero tirandole a all mountain y con baleros ceramicos Enduro la vdd no hay nada mejor. De los XT ni te digo que ya los conoces pero esos si que los traigo bien maltratados y han aguantado muy muy bien.
En esta semana me van a llegar unos rines Fulcrum de los más básicos que no son mas que rines Campagnolo para Shimano y Sram, a ver que tal me salen, pero por las reseñas que he visto de ellos son buenos, bonitos, baratos ($5000) y relativamente ligeros (1800 gr ). Luego les cuento que tal salen pero te recomendaría que tmb consideraras los de gama mas alta que estan muy muy bonitos. Si no me creen ahi les va una foto de los mas baras.
Saludos


----------



## bmctoluca (Sep 9, 2009)

jimborello said:


> Yo en lo personal tuve la chance de comparar los Shimano XT, los Shimano XTR y los mavic Crossmax SLR y la verdad es que los Mavic, aunque son los mas vistosos, son los que salieron mas delicaditos sobre todo de la masa trasera que cada rato anda fallando, y por lo que he podido ver no es un problema poco común. De los demás te puedo decir XTR son una chulada, les doy un uso XC hardcorero tirandole a all mountain y con baleros ceramicos Enduro la vdd no hay nada mejor. De los XT ni te digo que ya los conoces pero esos si que los traigo bien maltratados y han aguantado muy muy bien.
> En esta semana me van a llegar unos rines Fulcrum de los más básicos que no son mas que rines Campagnolo para Shimano y Sram, a ver que tal me salen, pero por las reseñas que he visto de ellos son buenos, bonitos, baratos ($5000) y relativamente ligeros (1800 gr ). Luego les cuento que tal salen pero te recomendaría que tmb consideraras los de gama mas alta que estan muy muy bonitos. Si no me creen ahi les va una foto de los mas baras.
> Saludos


FULCRUM!!!! ES LA MISMA MARCA CAMPY CON ESOS VUELAS COMO UN AVION HASTA LA SIENTES COMO DE RUTA Y EL SONIDO DEL BUJE ESTA BASTANTE AGRADABLE. LOS RAYOS ESTAN RESISTENTES, TIENE DOBLE EMPAQUE PARA EVITAR TIERRA Y LODO. YO TENGO RED METAL ONE. ESTOY FASCINADO CON LAS RODADAS. I LOVE IT.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, esos Fulcrum se ven increíbles!. 
Voy a dar una vuelta por su página a ver qué tal. 

saludos


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Ya se ya me urgen que me lleguen, ya les estare platicando que tal jalan..


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

jimborello said:


> Ya se ya me urgen que me lleguen, ya les estare platicando que tal jalan..


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jimborello :

De que tienen buena presentación , ni dudarlo , aunque sean los de nivel de entrada lucen bien , solo que se me hacen pesaditos para xc /trail .

Ahora que te lleguen las ruedas Fulcrum , pésalas para ver si deveras el peso que aparece en su página es el real (1800 grms. ) ya que por ahí hay un review que dice que la rueda delantera pesa 879 grms. y la trasera 1025 grms. lo que hace un total de 1904 grms que es mas de lo anunciado (como siempre le hace casi todos los fabricantes con sus pesos declarados.......) a eso aumentale los skewers que están bien pesaditos 142 grms. , entonces el wheelset ya se va a 2046 grms.

¿ Cómo la ves ?

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Si si la verdad es que yo tampoco les creo lo del peso, si pesan 1850 grs me dare por bien servido y todavia habria que agregarles el peso de las corbatas tubeless, ah y si los bloqueos dicen que hasta los de la gama mas alta de Fulcrum siguen siendo chafisimas asi que mejor habra que guardarlos para ponerselos al rack de mi camioneta ja. Pero bueno por ese precio comparan con unos crossride que son mucho mas pesados y mucho menos vistosos. De todas formas espero poder platicarles poco un poquito mas de ellos cuando me lleguen y seguro los peso para tener una mejor referencia.

Saludos


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Pues nunca ha contestado asi como enseguida...
> 
> Que yo sepa no trabaja ni Lunes ni Viernes... el fin de semana, olvidalo. Pero siempre ha sido asi.
> 
> Mira con oddsansendos.com. Nuestro cuate el tigerdog traia unas CK-DT Supercompetitions-DT 4.1d que le hizo el... y mira que aguanto madrazos bastante drasticos!!


Es verdad! :thumbsup:


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Checate los Spinergy Ciclone........excelentes !!!! Ligeros, muuuyy resistentes y la ventaja es que casi nadie los tiene.


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re*

NO NO NO unos Spinergy no , lo unico que tienen de bueno son los rayos blancos y que son bien aguantadores pero de peso son pesadiiiiiiiiiiiiisimos que barbaros. Yo por aca aunque no lo crean sigo esperando mis Fulcrum van a llegar justo para la Popobike, pero ahi les mando un viedo que me tope en youtube pa que los escuchen y me den sus comentarios. 



 Diganme si no son una chulada. A los que vea en la Popobike saludos nos vemos el sabado y domingo!


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Industry 9*

Pues yo tengo unos Crossmax SLR nuevos ...la verdad muy bonitos, ligeros 
y otros Industry9 ... increibles masas.... y creo que me quedarè con los I9`s... asì es que los SLR los tendrè que promocionar para la venta .... luego les contarè como van los I9
Saludos
:thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

biker231 said:


> Pues yo tengo unos Crossmax SLR nuevos ...la verdad muy bonitos, ligeros
> y otros Industry9 ... increibles masas.... y creo que me quedarè con los I9`s... asì es que los SLR los tendrè que promocionar para la venta .... luego les contarè como van los I9
> Saludos
> :thumbsup:
> ...


Entre los Mavic y los I9, pues tomaste la decision correcta a mi punto de vista. Mucha suerte en la venta...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

jimborello said:


> NO NO NO unos Spinergy no , lo unico que tienen de bueno son los rayos blancos y que son bien aguantadores pero de peso son pesadiiiiiiiiiiiiisimos que barbaros. Yo por aca aunque no lo crean sigo esperando mis Fulcrum van a llegar justo para la Popobike, pero ahi les mando un viedo que me tope en youtube pa que los escuchen y me den sus comentarios.
> 
> 
> 
> Diganme si no son una chulada. A los que vea en la Popobike saludos nos vemos el sabado y domingo!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jaime , ¿ cuando te vas a descolgar por aqui ? , trae tu bici cuando vengas .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> Pues para romper un rayo, nomas hay que ser medio bruto... mi cuate el Rocky Rene revento un rayo tragandose una zanaja que no vio.
> 
> Yo de traerlos flojos, revente dos en operacion normal e hice un 8 de una delantera en una caida leve en un bache.
> 
> ...


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Industry 9*

Y como ven estos :









O estos otros


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

De hecho este fin al subir con los mas ligeros se brincó la cadena y quedo atrapada entre el casette y los rayos...:madmax: pensé que por ser de aluminio se tallarian ó marcarian cañon .... nada, totalmente impecables .... sorprendentemente fuertes y resisentes !!!! :thumbsup: 
10 veces mejor que cualquier crossmax que he tenido !!!!!
Eso sin mencionar el agarre instantaneo que tienen los I9´s


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

SOBRE LOS MAVIC CROSSMAX SLR

Yo la verdad no les tenia mucha fe a estos rines, pues tuve unos Mavic Crossmax Enduro, modelo 2005 aprox. y me salieron buenos, pero medio delicadones, NO aguantaban drops de mas de 10 metros a plano .

Pero este fin de semana pasado fuimos a San Blas y un cuate del grupo traia unos SLR, rines de estetica impresionante y muy apantalladores y muy ligeros.

Y este cuate le entraba con ganas a todo lo que se le ponia enfrente, varios rock gardens, bastante agresivos, y le entraba con singular confianza. 
La verdad cambio mi idea sobre estos rines, y de veras que si aguantan la carrilla.
Nada mas que hay que aclarar que el cuante era un biker muy ligero, creo que por los 60 Kg o menos.

Saludos.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

DrF035 said:


> SOBRE LOS MAVIC CROSSMAX SLR
> 
> Yo la verdad no les tenia mucha fe a estos rines, pues tuve unos Mavic Crossmax Enduro, modelo 2005 aprox. y me salieron buenos, pero medio delicadones, NO aguantaban drops de mas de 10 metros a plano .
> 
> ...


Yo he visto gente que los usa y le da muy duro a la bicla y sin problemas.

Yo peso 65 kgs. y paso por piedrotas, uno que otro brinco, drops y la verdad después de como 7 meses (más o menos creo) han resistido muy bien.

Digo, si pesas 90-100 kgs y quieres que aguanten... pos no abuses ja ja,

Saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Si, la verdad que yo pensaba que eran para uso XC unicamente.
Pero ya viendolos en vivo y a todo color en accion, si ya cambia la cosa.
El cuate que los trae es un chavo que es competidor de DH, y esta acostumbrado a rodar muy rapido, sobre piedrotas, piedritas, sanjas, etc. La bici con los rines es de su papa, que se la presto para el paseo a San Blas.
Y yo todavia de incredulo al final me puse a revisar sus rines y no tenian ningun razguño, buenos rines.
Tambien hay que aclarar que los traia con unas llantas de ancho 2.5 de Specialized, no recuerdo el modelo, pero son como para competencia de DH.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> SOBRE LOS MAVIC CROSSMAX SLR
> 
> Yo la verdad no les tenia mucha fe a estos rines, pues tuve unos Mavic Crossmax Enduro, modelo 2005 aprox. y me salieron buenos, pero medio delicadones, NO aguantaban drops de mas de 10 metros a plano
> 
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ja, ja, ja , ahora si me hiciste reir Last Biker, con eso de los drops, oviamente es broma, ni que fuera mi amigo Bender, pero SI precisamente mis rines Mavic me dieron lata con el buje trasero, todavia recuerdo un viaje largo en Mazamitla que me quedé sin traccion, pues le daba a los pedales y giraba con todo el casette pero no avanzaba la bici. Me la tube que aventar a patinetazo limpio.

Cambiando de tema en la revista BIKE de este mes dan la noticia que la marca CHUMBA ya tiene distribuidor en Mexico, y ya estan a la venta todos sus modelos.
No me acuerdo del nombre del distribuidor, ni mas detalles, pues la estaba ojeando la revista en un puesto mientras esperaba el metro en la estacion indios verdes.
Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Ja, ja, ja , ahora si me hiciste reir Last Biker, con eso de los drops, oviamente es broma, ni que fuera mi amigo Bender, pero SI precisamente mis rines Mavic me dieron lata con el buje trasero, todavia recuerdo un viaje largo en Mazamitla que me quedé sin traccion, pues le daba a los pedales y giraba con todo el casette pero no avanzaba la bici. Me la tube que aventar a patinetazo limpio.
> 
> Cambiando de tema en la revista BIKE de este mes dan la noticia que la marca CHUMBA ya tiene distribuidor en Mexico, y ya estan a la venta todos sus modelos.
> No me acuerdo del nombre del distribuidor, ni mas detalles, pues la estaba ojeando la revista en un puesto mientras esperaba el metro en la estacion indios verdes.
> Saludos


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Todavía un drop de 10 mts. con aterrizaje en una rampa o bajada de unos 45° de declive mas o menos estaría bien , pero en plano ?.... ja ja ja

Pues si el distribuidor de Chumba las trae mas o menos al precio de USA igual y si las va a vender , pero si las van a dar a casi el doble como acostumbran a ver quien le compra .

Saludos

tlb


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

DrF035 said:


> Si, la verdad que yo pensaba que eran para uso XC unicamente.
> Pero ya viendolos en vivo y a todo color en accion, si ya cambia la cosa.
> El cuate que los trae es un chavo que es competidor de DH, y esta acostumbrado a rodar muy rapido, sobre piedrotas, piedritas, sanjas, etc. La bici con los rines es de su papa, que se la presto para el paseo a San Blas.
> Y yo todavia de incredulo al final me puse a revisar sus rines y no tenian ningun razguño, buenos rines.
> Tambien hay que aclarar que los traia con unas llantas de ancho 2.5 de Specialized, no recuerdo el modelo, pero son como para competencia de DH.


Seguro eran 2.5? se me hace súper raro porque estas ruedas son de carreras y creo que el máximo recomendado es 2.1 o algo así. Yo tengo unas Mountain King 2.2 y andan sin bronca, pero es muy poca diferencia, pero 2.5 se me hace demasiado.

saludos


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*Easton Haven*

Ahi les va otra opción; que les parecen los Easton Haven, se supone que son para uso mucho mas rudo que XC pero pesan nada mas 1650 gr. La verdad es que si se sienten ligeros y estan bastante robustos, pero no abuse porque a los mios ya les meti un fregazote por aquello del exceso de confianza y rodar muy bajo y le doble el rin pero nada que no se pueda arreglar jaja. 
La verdad es una buena opción y estan bastante padres les mando una foto para que los chequen, y por si fuera poco aguantan llantas de hasta 2.5 asi que para la banda mas extrema tmb le quedan de lujo

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

jimborello said:


> Ahi les va otra opción; que les parecen los Easton Haven, se supone que son para uso mucho mas rudo que XC pero pesan nada mas 1650 gr. La verdad es que si se sienten ligeros y estan bastante robustos, pero no abuse porque a los mios ya les meti un fregazote por aquello del exceso de confianza y rodar muy bajo y le doble el rin pero nada que no se pueda arreglar jaja.
> La verdad es una buena opción y estan bastante padres les mando una foto para que los chequen, y por si fuera poco aguantan llantas de hasta 2.5 asi que para la banda mas extrema tmb le quedan de lujo
> 
> Saludos


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jimbo , se ven excelentes esos rines , hace rato que andaba rodando por la zona del Zapo ví a un cuate que trae unos Haven , se ve que están muy bien hechos , está muy bien que la masa delantera ya venga en 15 mms. (es el futuro, mejor dicho es lo de hoy ) y con los adaptadores para qr , de lejos se va uno con la finta y parecen Reynolds .

saludos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Seguro eran 2.5? se me hace súper raro porque estas ruedas son de carreras y creo que el máximo recomendado es 2.1 o algo así. Yo tengo unas Mountain King 2.2 y andan sin bronca, pero es muy poca diferencia, pero 2.5 se me hace demasiado.
> 
> saludos


No todos los 2.5 son iguales... pero Spesh tiende a hacer balones de tamaño respetable.

Cualquier rin te aguanta casi cualquier llanta, depende de que forma le quieras dar a la carcasa de la llanta, que presion vayas a usar y que estilo de manejo tengas.

Un rin ancho te da perfiles mas cuadrados, uno estrecho te da perfiles mas redondos. Si usas muy baja presion en un rin delgado con una llanta ancha, se te puede salir (y eso tambien depende de que tan bien ajuste la llanta en el rin)... en fin, son muchos factores.

Es bueno saber que hay ruedas ligeras que estan aguantando la madrina...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Esos rines heaven se ven increíbles!!!


----------

